
Ask HN: What is your favourite conference? - ashitlerferad
Which conferences do you enjoy attending for your industry and why? What industry are you in?
======
drakonka
I enjoy the Game Developers Conference, though I haven't attended for the last
couple of years. The lectures are very interesting, but also SF is great to
visit (except airport security) and many of my friends from around the world
end up being at one place. I also like our internal company conference
centered around our engine. Always interesting to meet people who use our
shared tech in different ways and learn things I can use in my day to day
work.

------
drallison
I attend these multidisciplinary conferences (vaguely computer systems
related) for the people and for the hall conversations:

Hackers Conference (invitational) Asilomar Microprocessor Workshop
(invitational) FOO [Friends of O'Reilly] (invitational)

